# CA winemaker club



## Papa b (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everybody
Is there any home winemaker club in Southern California ?
Thanks Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Papa b said:


> Hello everybody
> Is there any home winemaker club in Southern California ?
> Thanks Mike



Check out this club.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15566


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are still looking, one of the best ways to find a club is to ask at the LHBS's in the area. They will typically know more about what is in their area.


----------

